

Fujitsu’s hybrid energy harvesting device relies on heat and light - NonEUCitizen
http://eetimes.eu/en/fujitsu-s-hybrid-energy-harvesting-device-relies-on-heat-and-light.html?cmp_id=7&news_id=222905028&vID=209

======
RiderOfGiraffes
From the HN guidelines, found here:
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

    
    
      > In Submissions
      > ...
      > Please submit the original source. If a blog post
      > reports on something they found on another site,
      > submit the latter.
    

In that spirit, here is the link to the Fujitsu report:

[http://www.fujitsu.com/global/news/pr/archives/month/2010/20...](http://www.fujitsu.com/global/news/pr/archives/month/2010/20101209-01.html)

